# My Cichlids Collection



## King-eL

I woke up this morning drank a cup of coffee and ate "PANDISAL" (Filipino Bread):lol:. So decided to took some random pics.

Here some random pics of them. Not really good quality but it's aight....

Female Red Terror Cichlid (_exCichlasoma festae_)

















































Male *Red Tiger Cichlid* (_Parachromis motaguensis_)

















Juvenile *Jaguar Cichlid* (_Parachromis managuensis_)









Female *Red Devil Cichlid* (_Amphilophus labiatus_)


----------



## charles

beautiful female red terror.


----------



## King-eL

Female *Red Devil Cichlid* (_Amphilophus labiatus_)

















Pair *Midas Cichlids* (_Amphilophus citrinellus_)








Creamsicle Male
















Super Red Female








White Male








Creamsicle 'Red Mask' Female


----------



## King-eL

charles said:


> beautiful female red terror.


Got it from Perry. Need a bigger male. It killed my male RT almost about the same size.


----------



## King-eL

*Mayan Cichlid* (_exCichlasoma Urophthalmus_)

























Pair *Parrot Cichlids* (_Hoplarchus psittacus_)

























Longfin Albino *Tiger Oscar* (_Astronotus ocellatus_)

















Albino Red *Oscar* (_Astronotus ocellatus_)


----------



## King-eL

Red* Osca*r (Astronotus ocellatus)


----------



## beN

that midas pair is pure awesome EL! i think your cichlids need an 8 foot tank  hahah just bugging dude! nice collection for sure


----------



## m_class2g

nice super red midas pair!

nicest ive seen. man u have a lot of cichlids!


----------



## King-eL

beN said:


> that midas pair is pure awesome EL! i think your cichlids need an 8 foot tank  hahah just bugging dude! nice collection for sure


Maybe bigger than an 8 feet tank. They are currently in an 8 feet long tank.


----------



## King-eL

m_class2g said:


> nice super red midas pair!
> 
> nicest ive seen. man u have a lot of cichlids!


Yeah man. Started collecting last year.


----------



## Ruf R

Very nice collection earl and the Midas are awesome nice colors and man the jag I am giving you is a lot bigger than you have now.


----------



## cowis

very nice cichlids u got there!! cant wait to come get pics of these guys.


----------



## King-eL

Ruf R said:


> Very nice collection earl and the Midas are awesome nice colors and man the jag I am giving you is a lot bigger than you have now.


nice! let me know when.


----------



## King-eL

cowis said:


> very nice cichlids u got there!! cant wait to come get pics of these guys.


for sure. i'll let u know when i get a free time


----------



## simont

very nice collection earl! wow!!! your gonna need a bigger tank soon! 

hows the silver you got from me?


----------



## King-eL

simont said:


> very nice collection earl! wow!!! your gonna need a bigger tank soon!
> 
> hows the silver you got from me?


Silver doing great. Barbels just never grows though.


----------



## jay_leask

awesome festae!


----------



## Chronick

nice collection man, im a big fan of the festae


----------



## King-eL

Chronick said:


> nice collection man, im a big fan of the festae


Everybody likes the festae eh. I just need a big male to let them breed.


----------



## jay_leask

King-eL said:


> Everybody likes the festae eh. I just need a big male to let them breed.


save me some if and when you do


----------



## King-eL

jay_leask said:


> save me some if and when you do


for sure. just need to look for a partner for her.


----------



## gmachine19

My oscars sure looks nice in your tank


----------



## King-eL

gmachine19 said:


> My oscars sure looks nice in your tank


Come by and take some pics.


----------



## King-eL

More pics.

Male Red Devil Cichlid (Amphilophus labiatus)

































Comparison of a midas cichlid vs red devil cichlid

























Midas lips








Red devil lips


----------



## gmachine19

Will do. If I get time off from work and fishing hahaha


----------



## King-eL

gmachine19 said:


> Will do. If I get time off from work and fishing hahaha


I still got ur cooler. Leaving soon.


----------

